# 52320 and 52352



## seslinger (Dec 15, 2008)

Can someone help me with the difference between these 2 codes and what documentation I am looking for to differentiate between the 2.  Thank you.


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 15, 2008)

52352 is with URETERoscopy.

Julie, CPC


----------



## seslinger (Dec 15, 2008)

In addition to the Cystourethroscopy?


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, you see the complete description for 52352 is:
Cystourethroscopy with ureteroscopy and/or pyeloscopy with removal or manipulation  of calculus.

Julie, CPC


----------

